# What is the CE code for ethernet behind drywall?



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

On every site I've been to, the sparkies run a stub and emt to a box for me to run my data. I'm not having much luck locating the rule for this in the book. When I add cables on my own in an office environment, I just fish down the wall and put in a caddy. I've got a reno coming up and want to know if I must do this for existing walls. The only thing I found so far was rule 12-520 "Fished cable installation" where it's not practicable to provide support. 

Anyone know?
Thanks.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

The electrical contractor typically runs a stub out for the low-voltage crew. Sometimes this is part of the electrical contractors bid, and sometimes it is the low-voltage contractor that pays the electrical contractor to do this for them, it is only to make it easier and quicker because typically, punching holes in and drilling in order to get a cat six down to through the wall takes the low-voltage contractors employees to long, when during the rough stage , when the data bitches are nowhere to be found, since they don’t typically show up until paint is going on the walls… And since there is almost always receptacles right next to the data points the EC can just punch an extra hole and throw an extra 10 foot of three-quarter inch EMT in there with a box in about three minutes.


----------



## devilsadvocate2017 (10 mo ago)

LGLS said:


> The electrical contractor typically runs a stub out for the low-voltage crew. Sometimes this is part of the electrical contractors bid, and sometimes it is the low-voltage contractor that pays the electrical contractor to do this for them, it is only to make it easier and quicker because typically, punching holes in and drilling in order to get a cat six down to through the wall takes the low-voltage contractors employees to long, when during the rough stage , when the data bitches are nowhere to be found, since they don’t typically show up until paint is going on the walls… And since there is almost always receptacles right next to the data points the EC can just punch an extra hole and throw an extra 10 foot of three-quarter inch EMT in there with a box in about three minutes.


Thanks. So..it's not a requirement?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Not a requirement.
On engineered projects, there is usually a pathway. 
Section 60 of the CEC has the code rules for communication wiring


----------

